# after update, missing check in button



## vodostok (Sep 25, 2017)

So after the last update, when I arrive to the station, voice in the app says you have arrived, but I don't see the red button to check in I've Arrived button. Is that only me, or other people have this problem too?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

If it's within 15 min before start time I've arrived should check you in


----------

